# Lost Bet



## piano (May 21, 2015)

Metalize said:


> I could tell the "red-haired beauty" comment from before was a blatant emotionally manipulative jab before anyone else said anything about it.
> 
> Lol, so low and dishonest to imply that anyone pointing out your manipulation is crazy, when the truth is that a lot of people now think that about you.


it was about someone he previously compared me to. "her face is nicer than yours"... and people wonder why i'm insecure. the constant mentions of redheads doesn't help matters.

what's equally low and dishonest is complaining about similar themes popping up when it could easily be avoided if he just stopped doing the same things over and over again.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

Metalize said:


> Oh sure, and I don't know the background of it in its entirety. It's just that it's common for you to imply that someone's perception of reality is distorted if they say something you disagree with, and I wanted to point out that I've already seen that her perspective, in this particular instance, *does indeed have basis in reality.*


No, you don't know that, as you have very limited details about our dynamic and relationship. You're actually just speculating based on our interactions and how you perceive the both of us.

She has legitimate things to be angry about with me that we've hashed out in private. It's not legitimate to get angry about me over thanking a post by Wytch or making a silly comment in this thread. That's actually overbearing and restrictive and makes me feel like a 15 year old who has to watch every single thing I do. So yeah, we've talked about this in private, and how it's really difficult to react to anger out of nowhere.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

carpe omnia said:


> it was about someone he previously compared me to. "her face is nicer than yours"... and people wonder why i'm insecure. the constant mentions of redheads doesn't help matters.
> 
> what's equally low and dishonest is complaining about similar themes popping up when it could easily be avoided if he just stopped doing the same things over and over again.


You constantly ask me if I would prefer a redhead, and I constantly say that although I do really like redheads a small physical detail like that has no bearing on my relationships.

When I told you I'd try not to flirt with anyone on the forum, you even said yourself you thought it was restrictive, but lately you've been getting mad at meaningless things. So yeah, that is a bit frustrating.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

It's also true that I've had legitimate things to be upset with her about too in the past, but I addressed them with her calmly or didn't bring them up at all (if I could trace her reasoning for them). So yeah, being under fire out of no where isn't nice and I'm not going to just not say anything.


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

Sporadic Aura said:


> No, you don't know that, as you have very limited details about our dynamic and relationship. You're actually just speculating based on our interactions and how you perceive the both of us.
> 
> She has legitimate things to be angry about with me that we've hashed out in private. It's not legitimate to get angry about me over thanking a post by Wytch or making a silly comment in this thread. That's actually overbearing and restrictive and makes me feel like a 15 year old who has to watch every single thing I do. So yeah, we've talked about this in private, and how it's really difficult to react to anger out of nowhere.


oh, really? we're pulling things out of context now? see, what really happened was wytch berated me for about 2 hours straight one night and he said, in private, she was acting bitchy/petty/middle school-ish/stupid, among other things... and then proceeded on as normal with her the next day.

it just showed me that he actually didn't give two shits about what happened. he just said that shit in private so he wouldn't have to actually step in and, you know, defend the girl he claims to like so deeply...

it's funny because when we talked i said "that's kind of *restricting* though..." when he offered to stop flirting, and now he's trying to throw it in my face. @Metalize you weren't kidding when you said he's prone to throwing you own words in your face.

oh, and you wanna know what's REALLY interesting, meta? i'll wait for this to sink in before i tell you.


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

Sporadic Aura said:


> No, you don't know that, as you have very limited details about our dynamic and relationship. You're actually just speculating based on our interactions and how you perceive the both of us.
> 
> She has legitimate things to be angry about with me that we've hashed out in private. It's not legitimate to get angry about me over thanking a post by Wytch or making a silly comment in this thread. That's actually overbearing and restrictive and makes me feel like a 15 year old who has to watch every single thing I do. So yeah, we've talked about this in private, and how it's really difficult to react to anger out of nowhere.


I don't need to know the dynamics of your relationship to spot an unscrupulous comment. I didn't need to check her remarks then to see that it was intentionally designed to provoke and shift some power to yourself. You should give human intelligence a smidgen more credit.

I've gotten annoyed at you for thanking comments that made fun of my asexuality, and for making indirect remarks jabbing at my gender-neutral pronouns, because this is called indirect, or passive aggression. It doesn't matter that it's not a spoken insult, it's a coy way to insult/disrespect someone (particularly if they've asked you _not_ to do it) while covering yourself with feigned innocence "I didn't do anything/you're controlling!".


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

carpe omnia said:


> oh, really? we're pulling things out of context now? see, what really happened was wytch berated me for about 2 hours straight one night and he said, in private, she was acting bitchy/petty/middle school-ish/stupid, among other things... and then proceeded on as normal with her the next day.
> 
> it's funny because when we talked i said "that's kind of *restricting* though..." when he offered to stop flirting, and now he's trying to throw it in my face. @Metalize you weren't kidding when you said he's prone to throwing you own words in your face.
> 
> oh, and you wanna know what's REALLY interesting, meta? i'll wait for this to sink in before i tell you.


You told me yourself that you weren't angry about 1 thanks but of underlying issues, which then I told you to focus on the underlying issues then instead of making up reasons to get angry and you said that was smart. Then we started to address the underlying issues.

I'm not taking anything out of context at all, or throwing anything in your face. How you're treating me is unfair and restrictive and it's extremely unpleasant.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

AddictiveMuse said:


> Sailor Venus obviously. I really want to make a bet like this with a guy. I really wish I could see you all dressed up in your little sailor moon costume.
> 
> Can I mention people here and spread the love?
> @pancaketreehouse @Antipode @Big Daddy Kane @carpe omnia @Clyme @johnnyyukon @DudeGuy @Earthious @Gossip Goat @Grandmaster Yoda @Kore @Sporadic Aura


I dislike mentions in volume because they reduce my value as an individual unit.


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

Sporadic Aura said:


> You constantly ask me if I would prefer a redhead, and I constantly say that although I do really like redheads a small physical detail like that has no bearing on my relationships.
> 
> When I told you I'd try not to flirt with anyone on the forum, you even said yourself you thought it was restrictive, but lately you've been getting mad at meaningless things. So yeah, that is a bit frustrating.


that's probably only happened a handful of times and i only started doing it after it got to the point where you were mentioning it literally every other conversation. i like how you're pawning it off as a "small physical detail" now, when before it was "a huge deal".

right. that's silly but i think if nearly every post of yours is flirtatious in nature (which you often do while ignoring the girl you actually like), sometimes to the point where you insinuate you want to fuck someone, then that's a bit hurtful.



Sporadic Aura said:


> It's also true that I've had legitimate things to be upset with her about too in the past, but I addressed them with her calmly or didn't bring them up at all (if I could trace her reasoning for them). So yeah, being under fire out of no where isn't nice and I'm not going to just not say anything.


i like how you ignored the red-haired beauty comment again. when you're upset/angry with me for something i did, you usually resort to passive-aggressive tactics. you don't confront me, ever.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

carpe omnia said:


> that's probably only happened a handful of times and i only started doing it after it got to the point where you were mentioning it literally every other conversation. i like how you're pawning it off as a "small physical detail" now, when before it was "a huge deal".


I never said it was a huge deal, especially in determining who I'd date. Hair color would never factor into that. I don't remember talking about it much either, except when you asked about it? I dunno. I think red heads are attractive, yes, but I would never restrict myself to dating just one type of girl based on one aspect of their physical appearance. 



> right. that's silly but i think if nearly every post of yours is flirtatious in nature (which you often do while ignoring the girl you actually like), sometimes to the point where you insinuate you want to fuck someone, then that's a bit hurtful.


Well, I can see it being hurtful to see someone you like flirting with others. However a lot of the things you think are flirts were not meant that way at all, and we've talked about that too. I dunno, it's just kinda a tiring conversation in general.




> i like how you ignored the red-haired beauty comment again. when you're upset/angry with me for something i did, you usually resort to passive-aggressive tactics. you don't confront me, ever.


The thing I get angry about with you most often is when the tone of our conversations change suddenly, out of no where and I'm completely confused as to why. When that happens I always confront you directly and with conviction. There are other things I've been angry with you that I've also addressed directly too.

We already talked about that red head beauty comment. I made it when you weren't even around, so obviously it wasn't an attempt to emotionally manipulate you. Someone else mentioned her in the game forum and it just reminded me of it so I made a post. My feelings for someone don't linger years later, especially for someone who isn't coming back, so you don't have to worry about that.


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

carpe omnia said:


> oh, really? we're pulling things out of context now? see, what really happened was wytch berated me for about 2 hours straight one night and he said, in private, she was acting bitchy/petty/middle school-ish/stupid, among other things... and then proceeded on as normal with her the next day.
> 
> it just showed me that he actually didn't give two shits about what happened. he just said that shit in private so he wouldn't have to actually step in and, you know, defend the girl he claims to like so deeply...
> 
> ...


I'm a bit taken aback at the "Her face is nicer than yours" comment. That's just disrespecting/devaluing, an attempt to make the other person insecure, and synthetically raise personal value by arbitrarily making the speaker the judge of someone else's immutable qualities.

I've yet to see any admission of the PM harassment myself, which went on to become public posts after my initial request to stop and then a block after it went unheeded, since that is fairly significant as an indicator of someone's sly and underhanded character. Then again, should I be surprised that was left unacknowledged?


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

Sporadic Aura said:


> It's not legitimate to get angry about me over thanking a post by Wytch or making a silly comment in this thread.





Sporadic Aura said:


> *You told me yourself that you weren't angry about 1 thanks but of underlying issues, which then I told you to focus on the underlying issues then instead of making up reasons to get angry and you said that was smart. Then we started to address the underlying issues.*
> 
> I'm not taking anything out of context at all, or throwing anything in your face. How you're treating me is unfair and restrictive and it's extremely unpleasant.


spot the contradiction.

@Metalize the only time he _ever_ sets boundaries with "flirting" is with you. remember that thread in spam world titled "which perc member's face would you want to steal?"? you answered "being piano would be interesting" and he replied "no thanks", followed by a slew of other comments that were insanely rude (to you). the only reason was because 1. we all know he likes you, and 2. getting a reaction out of you (by insulting you) is more rewarding to him than getting a reaction out of me (by flirting, which he would've done had it been any other girl).

i don't care about the flirting. i care that most of the time it seems he only does it because he knows it makes me insecure. like i'm pulled into a competition that shouldn't even exist.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

Metalize said:


> I'm a bit taken aback at the "Her face is nicer than yours" comment. That's just disrespecting/devaluing, an attempt to make the other person insecure, and synthetically raise personal value by arbitrarily making the speaker the judge of someone else's immutable qualities.
> 
> I've yet to see any admission of the PM harassment myself, which went on to become public posts after my initial request to "stop" and then a block after it went unheeded, since that is fairly significant as a demonstrator of someone's sly and underhanded character. Then again, should I be surprised that was left unacknowledged?


You realize you were around for that comment right? It happened literally like 6-7 months ago and you even thanked my posts when I was apologizing and saying I meant it as a joke.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

carpe omnia said:


> spot the contradiction.


Not a contradiction. It's legitimate to talk about the issues we've talked about. It's not legitimate to get super angry suddenly over 1 thanks, when I have no idea what is actually going on.


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

Sporadic Aura said:


> You realize you were around for that comment right? It happened literally like 6-7 months ago and you even thanked my posts when I was apologizing and saying I meant it as a joke.


Why is it that you think it's legitimate to pawn off all instances of disrespect, passive aggression, and insults as "jokes"? 

Why did you disregard everything else that I said?


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

Metalize said:


> Why is it that you think it's legitimate to pawn off all instances of disrespect, passive aggression, and insults as "jokes"?


I do not think that. It is legitimate to pawn off jokes as jokes though.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

Metalize said:


> Why did you ignore everything else that I said?


Cause it's a one sided depiction of what happened, and I don't feel like drudging up more dirt that happened in private...


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

carpe omnia said:


> spot the contradiction.
> 
> @_Metalize_ the only time he _ever_ sets boundaries with "flirting" is with you. remember that thread in spam world titled "which perc member's face would you want to steal?"? you answered "being piano would be interesting" and he replied "no thanks", followed by a slew of other comments that were insanely rude (to you). the only reason was because 1. we all know he likes you, and 2. getting a reaction out of you (by insulting you) is more rewarding to him than getting a reaction out of me (by flirting, which he would've done had it been any other girl).
> 
> i don't care about the flirting. i care that most of the time it seems he only does it because he knows it makes me insecure. like i'm pulled into a competition that shouldn't even exist.


I can definitely see the attempts to get my attention, from making threads about me, to following around my comments everywhere else, to responding directly after or to me regardless of the topic (which he accuses me of doing). At first it was amusing if a little annoying, but now I think it's really dishonest and pathetic to keep denying it and to continue insulting me at the same time, which he's already been infracted for doing. I think he just likes fucking with people in any way possible because it's how he feels powerful over them or something like that. And yes, creating artificial competitions is a very effective (and insanely manipulative) way of doing that.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

carpe omnia;26425898
[USER=195978 said:


> @Metalize[/USER] the only time he _ever_ sets boundaries with "flirting" is with you. remember that thread in spam world titled "which perc member's face would you want to steal?"? you answered "being piano would be interesting" and he replied "no thanks", followed by a slew of other comments that were insanely rude (to you). the only reason was because 1. we all know he likes you, and 2. getting a reaction out of you (by insulting you) is more rewarding to him than getting a reaction out of me (by flirting, which he would've done had it been any other girl).


Literally the only thing I said to her was that I wouldn't want her seeing my shirtless often. That isn't "insanely rude" and had no deep ulterior motive. Most things I say don't.



> i don't care about the flirting. i care that most of the time it seems he only does it because he knows it makes me insecure. like i'm pulled into a competition that shouldn't even exist.


You think I'm flirting when often I'm not, and I never flirt to make you insecure and would never attempt to do that.


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

Sporadic Aura said:


> Cause it's a one sided depiction of what happened, and I don't feel like drudging up more dirt that happened in private...


Oh, so you're allowed to privately spam me with PMs, and I'm not allowed to reveal that's what you were doing?

Interesting how the standards are different.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

This is kind of like that time when I abandoned my first group of friends when I moved to my current town. I returned to from them mostly disjointed. The situation was tremulous, ultimately they heated up and sublimated. They never had a positive interaction again. Will these kids end up in a similar situation? We can only wait and spectate the event as the trio spirals out of control and ignites into a flaming ball of gas.


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

Sporadic Aura said:


> I do not think that. It is legitimate to pawn off jokes as jokes though.


I'll just repeat what I said.

"Why is it that you think it's legitimate to pawn off all instances of disrespect, passive aggression, and insults as "jokes"?"

Actually this conveniently ignores everything else that was said.


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> This is kind of like that time when I abandoned my first group of friends when I moved to my current town. I returned to from them mostly disjointed. The situation was tremulous, ultimately they heated up and sublimated. They never had a positive interaction again. Will these kids end up in a similar situation? We can only wait and spectate the event as the trio spirals out of control and ignites into a flaming ball of gas.


Do you feel left out, Yodie?


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

Sporadic Aura said:


> Literally the only thing I said to her was that I wouldn't want her seeing my shirtless often. That isn't "insanely rude" and had no deep ulterior motive. Most things I say don't.
> 
> 
> You think I'm flirting when often I'm not, and I never flirt to make you insecure and would never attempt to do that.


i think you're smart and it is because i think you're smart that i don't believe you can say and do half the things you do and not realize just how hurtful your words/actions can be. so either you're not that smart/perceptive, or you're just manipulative.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

carpe omnia said:


> i think you're smart and it is because i think you're smart that i don't believe you can say and do half the things you do and not realize just how hurtful your words/actions can be. so either you're not that smart/perceptive, or you're just manipulative.


We've talked before about other reasons you perceive things the way you do and lots of times you agree with my interpretations/perceptions. 

This whole ordeal is making my brain fried and sapping my energy though.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Metalize said:


> Do you feel left out, Yodie?


I laugh at you metallic hound. I do not feel partial to any of you miscreants. The rabble must be watched from afar. One might think that I would come to the aid of sporadic aquamarine, however I must push down the walls of predictability to ensure a safe passage to the next world.
Do you desire my intervention?


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

Oh, I'm glad that settles all the dishonest, hypocritical, and downright insulting ongoing comments to me and others then.


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I laugh at you metallic hound. I do not feel partial any of you miscreants. The rabble must be watched from away. One might think that I would come to the aid of sporadic aquamarine, however I must push down the walls of predictability to ensure a safe passage to the next world.
> Do you desire my intervention?


I currently desire this


* *














to be placed inside my living space.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

Metalize said:


> Oh, I'm glad that settles all the dishonest, hypocritical, and downright insulting ongoing comments to me and others then.


You dish it out equally as much, to the point where you once made 5 posts about me in an hour. Long rants. 

Also, I believe you're trying to sabotage carpe omnia and I based on your own dislike for me. Playing off of her own emotional insecurities to paint me a certain way. Which is way beyond any manipulation I would ever do. So that kinda sucks.


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

Sporadic Aura said:


> Cause it's a one sided depiction of what happened, and I don't feel like drudging up more dirt that happened in private...


you opened up to me about personal matters and i haven't rehashed those once... i promised i wouldn't and i won't, ever, but you had no qualms with bringing up private shit earlier. i wasn't angered by this. i just wanted to point it out right as it was happening to prove to you that it does happen a lot.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

carpe omnia said:


> you opened up to me about personal matters and i haven't rehashed those once... i promised i wouldn't and i won't, ever, but you had no qualms with bringing up private shit earlier. i wasn't angered by this. i just wanted to point it out right as it was happening to prove to you that it does happen a lot.


Actually I really appreciate you not bringing those up, and I completely trust you never will. No matter how upset with me you get.

I actually shouldn't bring up private shit onto the forum, I did it because I felt completely attacked and as a defense mechanism, but it doesn't make it alright.

I'm actually getting rather emotional right now, and I think this whole conversation is just a world of hurt and shit all over the place... I feel more confused than ever too.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Metalize said:


> I currently desire this
> 
> 
> * *
> ...


We shall convene in a private area.


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

Sporadic Aura said:


> We've talked before about other reasons you perceive things the way you do and lots of times you agree with my interpretations/perceptions.
> 
> This whole ordeal is making my brain fried and sapping my energy though.


after you replied to my backtracking comment, i stopped responding. _you_ brought up one of our private conversations here (and you also threw me under the bus... and insulted me... multiple times):



Sporadic Aura said:


> She has legitimate things to be angry about with me that we've hashed out in private. It's not legitimate to get angry about me over thanking a post by Wytch or making a silly comment in this thread. That's actually overbearing and restrictive and makes me feel like a 15 year old who has to watch every single thing I do. So yeah, we've talked about this in private, and how it's really difficult to react to anger out of nowhere.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Sporadic Aura said:


> Actually I really appreciate you not bringing those up, and I completely trust you never will. No matter how upset with me you get.
> 
> I actually shouldn't bring up private shit onto the forum, I did it because I felt completely attacked and as a defense mechanism, but it doesn't make it alright.
> 
> I'm actually getting rather emotional right now, and I think this whole conversation is just a world of hurt and shit all over the place... I feel more confused than ever too.


You're losing focus. It won't be long before you submit.


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

Sporadic Aura said:


> You dish it out equally as much, to the point where you once made 5 posts about me in an hour. Long rants.
> 
> Also, I believe you're trying to sabotage carpe omnia and I based on your own dislike for me. Playing off of her own emotional insecurities to paint me a certain way. Which is way beyond any manipulation I would ever do. So that kinda sucks.


It's not as effective when you accuse a number of people of doing that. No, your relationship with her isn't, or should not be, connected with the way you've been hounding me for the past month or so. The only reason I'm aware of a link is because she's told (and shown it) to me herself. I'm not taking the blame for your own manipulation backfiring on you.

And I've said before that I'm going to defend myself; do you think you're going to make me feel bad about that?


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

carpe omnia said:


> after you replied to my backtracking comment, i stopped responding. _you_ brought up one of our private conversations here (and you also threw me under the bus... and insulted me... multiple times):


I think it was a bit of a whirlwind. You were responding then Meta responded right after. I did feel attacked and ganged up on.

I also shouldn't have brought up private conversations regardless though.


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

Sporadic Aura said:


> I think it was a bit of a whirlwind. You were responding then Meta responded right after. I did feel attacked and ganged up on.
> 
> I also shouldn't have brought up private conversations regardless though.


You had no issues ganging up on me in debates, and then blasting me on Skype after I left them, just to continue getting a reaction from me.

It's just endless hypocrisy with you. It's not always that you're completely wrong about your accusations, it's that you fail to apply the same standards towards yourself, and do not admit to directly causing people to pass the same type of judgment on you.


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

ok wait what the fuck now i'm confused who's manipulating me and to what end


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

carpe omnia said:


> ok wait what the fuck now i'm confused who's manipulating me and to what end


I think this is part of the nature of online interactions, it makes peoples intentions way more hidden. And yes, it's confusing and frustrating and just overall shitty sometimes.

It's so unnatural, I just want to escape all this bullshit and go back to connecting with you on a genuine level.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

carpe omnia said:


> ok wait what the fuck now i'm confused who's manipulating me and to what end


Confusion is not a stable state of mind.
Keep hammering.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Metalize said:


> It's worth noting, SA, that in the past, you've attempted to get between me and my friendships on here as well, by gleefully joining in when you saw us arguing and always against me even when you had no context of the conversation. This is something they've seen for themselves as well; I didn't realize it before they did. Except I didn't accuse you of anything like that myself because I consider it my/our fault that I let you manipulate me into a defensive position by taking advantage of a temporary spat.


Notice the real conflict is between these two chums. It must be settled. Even I fought with Wolfie when she was incorrect, and still succeeded in achieving stability. It is different for a trainee however.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

Metalize said:


> I would vouch that this is one of the best ways to prevent others from interfering with your friendships/relationships.


Well it also allows them to say whatever they want about me without me knowing about it or being able to respond. I'm not concerned about it though.

If I retire it would be because I've finally come to the conclusion that PerC has a negative effect on my life and I need to something that would forcefully cause me to stay away from it for a time being.


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> That is because Wolfie does not trust him. Just like she didn't trust me. It will be fixed when Sporadic Aura takes the steps that I took to achieve peace. But there is a prerequisite and that is caring for Wolfie's feelings.


It wouldn't work if he attempts to talk it over calmly as you did, because you did take my words into account when we talked. I didn't see a constant repeat of what I found offensive, and as much as you enjoy semantic detangling/delineation to create a more logical argument, I don't recall you intentionally doing this in ways that completely destroyed the original meaning of my words.


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

Sporadic Aura said:


> Well it also allows them to say whatever they want about me without me knowing about it or being able to respond. I'm not concerned about it though.
> 
> If I retire it would be because I've finally come to the conclusion that PerC has a negative effect on my life and I need to something that would forcefully cause me to stay away from it for a time being.


Unless they post about it in Spam, when I honestly thought you were doing on purpose before when omnia was retired, you can still see what the posts are. And if I wanted to, I could use Skype right now to say whatever, so that's kind of a null point.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Metalize said:


> It wouldn't work if he attempts to talk it over calmly as you did, because you did take my words into account when we talked. I didn't see a constant repeat of what I found offensive, and as much as you enjoy semantic detangling/delineation to create a more logical argument, I don't recall you intentionally doing this in ways that completely destroyed the original meaning of my words.


Are you suggesting that my actions were inferior to this one? I cannot believe my eyes. Don't you remember when I told you that you must have consulted a doctor? I do, but I don't remember why at any rate. I will not take this flagrant accusation lightly.


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

Sporadic Aura said:


> It's because the initial feeling of being completely attacked has subsided. I'm not trying to desperately defend myself now, but instead seeing the conversation and just getting sad that it's happening. I don't want you to calm down if you need to get your emotions out, those were my genuine thoughts and I was actually fairly close to tearing up when I wrote that.


i didn't attack you. i made two stupid comments in a fit of irritation. you attacked me when you threw me under the bus and then you insulted me... and it wasn't even in response to me.



Sporadic Aura said:


> Maybe if I make good on my retirement plans and you'll have me all to yourself on Skype.


why would you do that? yoda's right, this conversation clearly has nothing to do with me.



Grandmaster Yoda said:


> That is because Wolfie does not trust him. Just like she didn't trust me. It will be fixed when Sporadic Aura takes the steps that I took to achieve peace. *But there is a prerequisite and that is caring for Wolfie's feelings.*


i agree with this.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

carpe omnia said:


> i didn't attack you. i made two stupid comments in a fit of irritation. you attacked me when you threw me under the bus and then you insulted me... and it wasn't even in response to me.
> why would you do that? yoda's right, this conversation clearly has nothing to do with me.


I felt attacked, probably because it came out of nowhere.

We've talked about the reasons I've wanted to retire lots of times. Mainly because of it having too much of an interfering presence in my life, thinking that it brings more negativity than actual benefits.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Why would you launch a firecracker on March 18th? Stupid locals.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Sporadic Aura said:


> I felt attacked, probably because it came out of nowhere.
> 
> We've talked about the reasons I've wanted to retire lots of times. Mainly because of it having too much of an interfering presence in my life, thinking that it brings more negativity than actual benefits.


I used to think so too. But think I realized that PerC is not homogenous, after experiencing every phase imaginable I sensed that at last I was the problem.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Notice the real conflict is between these two chums. It must be settled. Even I fought with Wolfie when she was incorrect, and still succeeded in achieving stability. It is different for a trainee however.


That happened before, and we could have easily still be "chums" or whatever, but I valued speaking my mind about certain topics over 100% certainty of keeping contact with her. So yeah, I wasn't going to be silenced into not expressing my true thoughts about topics.


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

Sporadic Aura said:


> I felt attacked, probably because it came out of nowhere.
> 
> We've talked about the reasons I've wanted to retire lots of times. Mainly because of it having too much of an interfering presence in my life, thinking that it brings more negativity than actual benefits.


no. you're retiring because of meta. i'm starting to believe neither of you actually give a shit about me and you only speak highly of me in situations where it'll make the other look bad, so it's more to spite the other than it is to defend me. the only reason you "calmed down" earlier was to rub it in meta's face.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

carpe omnia said:


> no. you're retiring because of meta. i'm starting to believe neither of you actually give a shit about me and you only speak highly of me in situations where it'll make the other look bad, so it's more to spite the other than it is to defend me. the only reason you "calmed down" earlier was to rub it in meta's face.


What do you mean I'm "retiring because of Meta"? I'm not really sure what that means.


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

Sporadic Aura said:


> What do you mean I'm "retiring because of Meta"? I'm not really sure what that means.


same reason i retired because of you.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Sporadic Aura said:


> That happened before, and we could have easily still be "chums" or whatever, but I valued speaking my mind about certain topics over 100% certainty of keeping contact with her. So yeah, I wasn't going to be silenced into not expressing my true thoughts about topics.


Once upon a time, Wolfie meant quite a lot to me. I used to think much of her despite my actions which seemed not to reflect that. I was young and we had not yet signed the contract. Sometimes we are out of step and out line, our true feelings are concealed by our random and clumsy actions. Sporadic Aura has been here for years and we have been living in peace for the majority of those years. That is my doing, 108% my idea.


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Are you suggesting that my actions were inferior to this one? I cannot believe my eyes. Don't you remember when I told you that you must have consulted a doctor? I do, but I don't remember why at any rate. I will not take this flagrant accusation lightly.


<3 The post before it makes me sad.

I'm getting quite tired and must attend to life now.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

carpe omnia said:


> same reason i retired because of you.


Oh. That doesn't make sense. Meta has hated me for 2 weeks at least, and I haven't retired. It's been at least that long sense there has been really no hope for any reconciliation between us. Retiring would just make it so I'd never have any interaction with her ever again.

I'd retire because I don't want my actually life to be effected based on this forum.


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

Sporadic Aura said:


> Oh. That doesn't make sense. Meta has hated me for 2 weeks at least, and I haven't retired. It's been at least that long sense there has been really no hope for any reconciliation between us. Retiring would just make it so I'd never have any interaction with her ever again.
> 
> I'd retire because I don't want my actually life to be effected based on this forum.


you're practically in love with her? you threw me under the bus and insulted me repeatedly just so you wouldn't look bad in her eyes.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

carpe omnia said:


> you're practically in love with her? you threw me under the bus and insulted me repeatedly just so you wouldn't look bad in her eyes.


I don't care about looking bad in her eyes. I've done tons of things intentionally in the past that I knew would make me look bad to her. That's the sole reason we stopped talking to begin with, anyways.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Metalize said:


> <3 The post before it makes me sad.
> 
> I'm getting quite tired and must attend to life now.


I'm afraid you cannot leave until my questions are answered.


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

Sporadic Aura said:


> I don't care about looking bad in her eyes. I've done tons of things intentionally in the past that I knew would make me look bad to her. That's the sole reason we stopped talking to begin with, anyways.


I stopped talking to you because I just saw you for the dishonest person you are. There's no reason for me to talk to people who keep trying to convince me that my views and opinions are null and void because of some "anxiety" and other manipulative tactics, like using my personal admissions against me. 

Not appreciating being accused of random left-field things either, but whatever.


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I'm afraid you cannot leave until my questions are answered.


Sorry, what questions? I'm just really hungry.


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

i vote for asuna as well


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Metalize said:


> Sorry, what questions? I'm just really hungry.


Do you suffer from obesity?


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Do you suffer from obesity?


Do you want me to? :kitteh:


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Metalize said:


> Do you want me to?


Regardless, this young invertebrate has been tortured long enough. Leave us.


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Regardless, this young invertebrate has been tortured long enough. Leave us.


Refrain from derailing derails, and do not salt the snails.


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

I voted for Asuna. Not my favorite, but the most recognizable and best outfit.

My favorite character is probably Lara, but I don't think her outfit's all that distinct.


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

Okay I picked through this thread a little and I have stuff to add. First and foremost I'm a little pissed because this turned into another thread where Meta, Spaura and Carpe argue and I just wanted to enjoy this thread about a guy who made a silly bet and now has to get dressed up as Sailor Moon. 



carpe omnia said:


> lol the flirting never ceases with this one ^


Okay, I think it's pretty shitty of someone to continually flirt with others despite being in a relationship with someone else. I will say that I have blatantly flirted with Spaura not to achieve anything but for fun and I will say Spaura did not in any way flirt back. He continued conversation yes but he never flirted. I'm not sure about others but for me he has not whatsoever. He drew a line and I saw that. 



carpe omnia said:


> it was about someone he previously compared me to. "her face is nicer than yours"... and people wonder why i'm insecure. the constant mentions of redheads doesn't help matters.
> 
> what's equally low and dishonest is complaining about similar themes popping up when it could easily be avoided if he just stopped doing the same things over and over again.


Now that Sporadic Aura is a dick move. Why would you even say that to someone? Especially Piano? Who's someone you say you care about and are aware of how insecure she is.



Sporadic Aura said:


> You constantly ask me if I would prefer a redhead, and I constantly say that although I do really like redheads a small physical detail like that has no bearing on my relationships.
> 
> When I told you I'd try not to flirt with anyone on the forum, you even said yourself you thought it was restrictive, but lately you've been getting mad at meaningless things. So yeah, that is a bit frustrating.


I understand how it can be frustrating. I agree with you here HOWEVER you never addressed the red head comment and the fact that you stated that her face was nicer. That's sign of passive aggression and manipulation. That I do not agree with. You are now totally avoiding it and while admitting some regret and blame for Piano's hurt you're still not addressing that face comment and I think that weighs more than admitting you were partially in the wrong. 



Metalize said:


> I'm a bit taken aback at the "Her face is nicer than yours" comment. That's just disrespecting/devaluing, an attempt to make the other person insecure, and synthetically raise personal value by arbitrarily making the speaker the judge of someone else's immutable qualities.
> 
> I've yet to see any admission of the PM harassment myself, which went on to become public posts after my initial request to stop and then a block after it went unheeded, since that is fairly significant as an indicator of someone's sly and underhanded character. Then again, should I be surprised that was left unacknowledged?


Exactly. Why would anyone say that without the intention to hurt? I understand Spaura would have been frustrated and angry but that's nothing you should say to someone you 'care' about, especially when you know how they will be really affected by that. 



Sporadic Aura said:


> I have not accused anyone else of doing that, I believe you're the only one directly trying to sabotage Carpe and I.
> 
> A lot of your comments on me were actually just unprovoked attacks when I posted random comments that had nothing to do with you (for example when I posted about staying up super late you posted studies saying "psychopaths found to be night owls").


You're blaming Meta for this. You're partially at fault here. You provoked Meta too. 



Sporadic Aura said:


> Also I thanked that post because of "I care about them both very deeply". It's a bittersweet feeling, cause of all this drama, but ultimately it's really good, I was afraid you were starting to hate me from this conversation and it was an extreme relief when I saw that.


If you cared about her as much as you say you wouldn't have acted the way you have. Sure you're frustrated but you keep feigning a level of innocence here despite the hurtful things you have said and done. It's honestly a little sad to see this happen. I like all of you.


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

Metalize said:


> I voted for Asuna. Not my favorite, but the most recognizable and best outfit.
> 
> My favorite character is probably Lara, but I don't think her outfit's all that distinct.


I was thinking about voting for Lara purely because Lara Croft being this way oversexualised character and I'd love to see a guy try and dress up as a character like that. Try and emulate her impossible figure. I thought it would be funny, however Sailor Venus would be perfect. So girly and still with a level of skimpiness and having unrealistic anime bodily proportions.


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

AddictiveMuse said:


> I was thinking about voting for Lara purely because Lara Croft being this way oversexualised character and I'd love to see a guy try and dress up as a character like that. Try and emulate her impossible figure. I thought it would be funny, however Sailor Venus would be perfect. So girly and still with a level of skimpiness and having unrealistic anime bodily proportions.


I didn't really think about that, in part because I don't remember what she looks like, but I agree after you put it like that. Do you think Sailor Moon was more widely known than Sword Art? Dumb question probably, but I like Sword Art better (not my favorites either way).


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

Metalize said:


> I didn't really think about that, in part because I don't remember what she looks like, but I agree after you put it like that. Do you think Sailor Moon was more widely known than Sword Art? Dumb question probably, but I like Sword Art better (not my favorites either way).


It's almost impossible not to hear about Sailor Moon. It still has a following today and despite myself not being someone who was a child in 1990's I still know of the show. Sword Art Online however I have watched and I did quite like though I found the Kirito and Asuna thing a little obnoxious and stereotypical. I only knew about it because a friend of mine. It's popular but nowhere near as much as Sailor Moon. I haven't watched many anime but I do particularly like Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood.


----------



## DudeBroNerd (Mar 17, 2016)

Uhh 17 votes? That means already I'm guaranteed 17 days of embarrassment? More votes really aren't necessary...


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

AddictiveMuse said:


> Okay, I think it's pretty shitty of someone to continually flirt with others despite being in a relationship with someone else. I will say that I have blatantly flirted with Spaura not to achieve anything but for fun and I will say Spaura did not in any way flirt back. He continued conversation yes but he never flirted. I'm not sure about others but for me he has not whatsoever. He drew a line and I saw that.


Thank you for saying this. I'd hope other people who have flirted with me as well would say they saw that I drew a line as well.


> Now that Sporadic Aura is a dick move. Why would you even say that to someone? Especially Piano? Who's someone you say you care about and are aware of how insecure she is.


That happened a loooonnng time ago (like 6+ months ago) and I've already talked to her about it lots of times. It was an insensitive comment, but the context of it was in the middle of a joking conversation (don't remember the exact conversation but it wasn't a serious one) and I didn't mean it literally.

I know how it comes across though. I've already apologized to her a lot of times about that comment, which is why it's frustrating to have it come up again.



> You're blaming Meta for this. You're partially at fault here. You provoked Meta too.


Yes I did, definitely not denying that. It was going both ways for sure, probably I provoked her more than she provoked me too. So I definitely wouldn't try to deny that.



> If you cared about her as much as you say you wouldn't have acted the way you have. Sure you're frustrated but you keep feigning a level of innocence here despite the hurtful things you have said and done.


I'm not trying to feign innocence. It's just that a lot of these hurtful things I've already talked about a bunch before, or for example with the face comment happened a long time ago. 



> It's honestly a little sad to see this happen. I like all of you.


I'm sad about it too even though I'm an initiator.


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

AddictiveMuse said:


> It's almost impossible not to hear about Sailor Moon. It still has a following today and despite myself not being someone who was a child in 1990's I still know of the show. Sword Art Online however I have watched and I did quite like though I found the Kirito and Asuna thing a little obnoxious and stereotypical. I only knew about it because a friend of mine. It's popular but nowhere near as much as Sailor Moon. I haven't watched many anime but I do particularly like Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood.


D-oh! I mistook you for a Gen-Yer, which is actually interesting because one of my reasons for not picking it initially was because I wasn't sure if too many people nowadays saw it. But yes, I agree it still seems to be popular. That's interesting.

I wonder if you would like the 2003 Fullmetal Alchemist series. Deviates quite a bit from the originally-intended storyline, but I somehow find it nearer to my heart than Brotherhood. I think something to do with the directing/animation. Brotherhood filled in all the numerous plot holes nicely though.

If you like anime that defies stereotypes, I think you would really like Puella Magi Madoka Magica, plus the third movie (the first two are just recaps on the series). Dark spin on the magical girl theme.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

Also I voted for Nami, cause I used to love One Piece when it came on Adult Swim.


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

DudeBroNerd said:


> Uhh 17 votes? That means already I'm guaranteed 17 days of embarrassment? More votes really aren't necessary...


Your friend's sadistic I swear XD


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

Sporadic Aura said:


> Thank you for saying this. I'd hope other people who have flirted with me as well would say they saw that I drew a line as well.
> 
> That happened a loooonnng time ago (like 6+ months ago) and I've already talked to her about it lots of times. It was an insensitive comment, but the context of it was in the middle of a joking conversation (don't remember the exact conversation but it wasn't a serious one) and I didn't mean it literally.
> 
> ...


you were on the defensive earlier, then you randomly became calm and considerate, and now you're trying to throw me under the bus again? no. the context surrounding that comment was not joking. in fact, right before he made the comment, i made it clear to him that i liked him... and that face comparison was his reason for why he liked this girl and not me. while i was gone, he said he missed her and referred to her as a "red haired beauty", which meta caught too.


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

Metalize said:


> D-oh! I mistook you for a Gen-Yer, which is actually interesting because one of my reasons for not picking it initially was because I wasn't sure if too many people nowadays saw it. But yes, I agree it still seems to be popular. That's interesting.
> 
> I wonder if you would like the 2003 Fullmetal Alchemist series. Deviates quite a bit from the originally-intended storyline, but I somehow find it nearer to my heart than Brotherhood. I think something to do with the directing/animation. Brotherhood filled in all the numerous plot holes nicely though.
> 
> If you like anime that defies stereotypes, I think you would really like Puella Magi Madoka Magica, plus the third movie (the first two are just recaps on the series). Dark spin on the magical girl theme.


i fucking LOVED fma brotherhood. OP should dress up as lust. madoka made me cry. bad idea.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

carpe omnia said:


> you were on the defensive earlier, then you randomly became calm and considerate, and now you're trying to throw me under the bus again? no. the context surrounding that comment was not joking. in fact, right before he made the comment, i made it clear to him that i liked him... and that face comparison was his reason for why he liked this girl and not me. while i was gone, he said he missed her and referred to her as a "red haired beauty", which meta caught too.


I'm not throwing you under the bus, I'm explaining how this conversation today feels from my perspective.

The tone of the conversation was joking. I don't always have a perfect memory but I think I do remember the details. Like a page before my comment you posted a picture of your face which everyone was complimenting heavily (me too), then we were talking about you liking me and I said I liked you too, then you said you didn't believe me and were being all exaggerated (jokingly) "WHY DO YOU LIKE ALL THE OTHER GIRLS, LIKE QUEEN QUALIA AND NOT ME!!!?!?", then I said "cause her face is slightly better" which was meant as a joke cause you literally just posted your face.

It was super insensitive but not meant literally to hurt you. We've talked about this lots of times before.

It was 7 months ago, but I'm pretty sure this is pretty much what happened.

I did refer to her as a red haired beauty and I believe we already talked about that comment a bunch too though.


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

I wanted to vote for Ryuko Matoi from Kill la Kill but I messed up.


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

carpe omnia said:


> i fucking LOVED fma brotherhood. OP should dress up as lust. madoka made me cry. bad idea.


How come about Madoka? I thought it actually had a good ending (by the end of the third movie).


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

Sporadic Aura said:


> I'm not throwing you under the bus, I'm explaining how this conversation feels from my perspective.
> 
> The tone of the conversation was joking. I don't always have a perfect memory but I think I do remember the details. Like a page before my comment you posted a picture of your face which everyone was complimenting heavily (me too), then we were talking about you liking me and I said I liked you too, then you said you didn't believe me and were being all exaggerated (jokingly) "WHY DO YOU LIKE ALL THE OTHER GIRLS, LIKE QUEEN QUALIA AND NOT ME!!!?!?", then I said "cause her face is slightly better" which was meant as a joke cause you literally just posted your face.
> 
> ...


ok 1. you didn't tell me you liked me back, 2. the bold is a lie because if you post an all-caps post on perC the text automatically reverts to lowercase and i rarely use caps to begin with. that is, like, my thing, and 3. my real response looked something like "well, what about us?!" (in reference to me, meta, and wytch)


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

Blue Soul said:


> I wanted to vote for Ryuko Matoi from Kill la Kill but I messed up.


LOL i only ever watched a few episodes of kill la kill but what if OP wore ryuko's battle outfit?


* *




nvm i removed it because it was really revealing but you know which outfit i'm referring to


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

carpe omnia said:


> LOL i only ever watched a few episodes of kill la kill but what if OP wore ryuko's battle outfit?
> 
> 
> * *


That's the one.


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

Ugh. SA as far as I'm concerned, you're still doing the same things I had pointed out myself earlier in this thread. I don't even care about your relationship status. I just wanted you to leave me alone before and when you didn't, I'd at least like not to be dragged down/maligned due to your inaccurate narratives. That's why I bring up what you have been and are doing to me.

Also, since you outright accused me first of this, omnia, I could say the same about you that it seemed to me that you only cared about the times he insulted me when you guys were fighting. It feels like the only times you stuck up for me was when it was incidental to a fight you already had with him. This could be wrong since I don't always know what's going on between you two, so that's my admission that I could be off on this.

Except I'm not even blaming you for it because it seems like an obvious consequence of human relations, but I'm not going to stand for these accusations either.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Metalize said:


> Ugh. SA as far as I'm concerned, you're still doing the same things I had pointed out myself earlier in this thread. I don't even care about your relationship status. I just wanted you to leave me along before and when you didn't, I'd at least like not to be dragged down/maligned due to your inaccurate narratives. That's why I bring up what you have been and are doing to me.
> 
> Also, since you outright accused me first of this, omnia, I could say the same about you that it seemed to me that you only cared about the times he insulted me when you guys were fighting. It feels like the only times you stuck up for me was when it was incidental to a fight you already had with him. This could be wrong since I don't always know what's going on between you two, so that's my admission that I could be off on this.
> 
> Except I'm not even blaming you for it because it seems like an obvious consequence of human relations, but I'm not going to stand for these accusations either.


What about me, I was part of that quibble?


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> What about me, I was part of that quibble?


You didn't put enough coffee in my coffee this morning, and caused me to wake up grumpy.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Metalize said:


> You didn't put enough coffee in my coffee this morning, and caused me to wake up grumpy.


What nonsense is this? I demand a referendum.


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

I think SA's secretly pleased to himself that I said something against carpe omnia, but I did say this is between me and individuals and not just me trying to gang up on him (or uh, dismantle a relationship).

*shrug*


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

Metalize said:


> Ugh. SA as far as I'm concerned, you're still doing the same things I had pointed out myself earlier in this thread. I don't even care about your relationship status. I just wanted you to leave me along before and when you didn't, I'd at least like not to be dragged down/maligned due to your inaccurate narratives. That's why I bring up what you have been and are doing to me.
> 
> Also, since you outright accused of me of this, omnia, I could say the same about you that it seemed to me that you only cared about the times he insulted me when you guys were fighting. It feels like the only times you stuck up for me was when it was incidental to a fight you already had with him. This could be wrong since I don't always know what's going on between you two, so that's my admission that I could be off on this.
> 
> Except I'm not even blaming you for it because it seems like an obvious consequence of human relations, but I'm not going to stand for these accusations either.


that's bullshit though. i've defended you multiple times in the past. i've taken your side MANY times in the past and i've told spaura to lay off you just as many times. he's never outright insulted you to me in private but whenever there's conflict between you two i've tried very hard to remain impartial.

do you remember a few months back when he accused you of liking him, and you blocked him (the first time you blocked him)? when you made it evident to me you were genuinely bothered by the accusations, i derailed the fuck out of that convo to switch the focus over to something else. i literally made an ass out of myself just so he'd lay off you.

there was another time, before he and i got romantically involved, where i messaged him privately giving him advice on how to apologize to you properly. he took it and, if i recall correctly, it worked. ever since all of this started, i have consistently seen things from your point of view. i've never once accused you of acting irrationally or being overly paranoid.


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> What nonsense is this? I demand a referendum.


You see this here?










This was not me this morning.


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

carpe omnia said:


> that's bullshit though. i've defended you multiple times in the past. i've taken your side MANY times in the past and i've told spaura to lay off you just as many times. he's never outright insulted you to me in private but whenever there's conflict between you two i've tried very hard to remain impartial.
> 
> do you remember a few months back when he accused you of liking him, and you blocked him (the first time you blocked him)? when you made it evident to me you were genuinely bothered by the accusations, i derailed the fuck out of that convo to switch the focus over to something else. i literally made an ass out of myself just so he'd lay off you.
> 
> there was another time, before he and i got romantically involved, where i messaged him privately giving him advice on how to apologize to you properly. he took it and, if i recall correctly, it worked. ever since all of this started, i have consistently seen things from your point of view. i've never once accused you of acting irrationally or being overly paranoid.


Well, that's really good to hear, I did make a disclaimer note because I wasn't completely sure I was right on this. Yes, I do remember that, and I obviously didn't know about the private messaging stuff but I appreciate it.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

Metalize said:


> I stopped talking to you because I just saw you for the dishonest person you are. There's no reason for me to talk to people who keep trying to convince me that my views and opinions are null and void because of some "anxiety" and other manipulative tactics, like using my personal admissions against me.
> 
> Not appreciating being accused of random left-field things either, but whatever.


You blocked me because of the comments I made in the "Unfair laws against men in Spain" thread. I actually was thinking when I made those comments that you could end up blocking me (just a feeling how you'd react to them) but I decided to state my true thoughts anyways instead of silencing myself in fear of being blocked.

Of course it's also because of the sum of our past interactions where I also started things with you to get my true feelings off my chest, without considering whether it'd lead you to stop talking to me or not.

I see you bullying people into compromising with you (more than one person) and I'm glad I avoided that at least.


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

Metalize said:


> Well, that's really good to hear, I did make a disclaimer note because I wasn't completely sure I was right on this. Yes, I do remember that, and I obviously didn't know about the private messaging stuff but I appreciate it.


i've seen things from both perspectives. i think both of you have good reason to be upset with the other but i honestly don't think anything's going to be resolved until you sit and talk everything out. blocking/ignoring each other like other people are suggesting is probably the worst idea ever. i also don't think romantic feelings play a factor here. i used to but not anymore. i think it's just pent-up feelings of frustration, to be honest.


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

@AddictiveMuse and he's right back to ignoring me. after making large claims earlier about our genuine connection, liking me, caring about me, etc. he's back to pretending i don't exist.


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

Sporadic Aura said:


> You blocked me because of the comments I made in the "Unfair laws against men in Spain" thread. I actually was thinking when I made those comments that you could end up blocking me (just a feeling how you'd react to them) but I decided to state my true thoughts anyways instead of silencing myself in fear of being blocked.
> 
> Of course it's also because of the sum of our past interactions where I also started things with you to get my true feelings off my chest, without considering whether it'd lead you to stop talking to me or not.
> 
> I see you bullying people into compromising with you (more than one person) and I'm glad I avoided that at least.


Inaccurate as always. What actually happened in that thread was that you were oddly convinced that I commented on there, because you did. This is something you do, not me. (Particularly since the comment had zero to do with anything you said). Afterwards you went crazy over that one, rather pointless comment. I blocked you because you kept PMing me (and filling up my inbox so others couldn't) after I told you to stop, and many of these were pointless taunts. Not attempts to talk things over, not related to the thread, but while it's against the rules for me to put them in public, they were just stupid provocations.

You've been highly reactive towards me personally for over a year now, but after you became highly obnoxious over the past month was when I became more active in addressing it. I understand that might not go over too well with you. Oh, and I honestly don't care that you admitted to having a crush on me or whatever, but I do care because you're going around posting/making threads about me and generally insulting me in the process. Well, being an obsessed stalker basically.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

carpe omnia said:


> @AddictiveMuse and he's right back to ignoring me. after making large claims earlier about our genuine connection, liking me, caring about me, etc. he's pretending i don't even exist.


I'm not, I just didn't know how to respond to your last comment. It's not how I remember that interaction, and that interaction was so long ago it actually kinda makes my head hurt a bit trying to argue about it. I began writing out a few responses but I couldn't come up with anything, it just made me feel empty and tired.


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

Metalize said:


> Inaccurate as always. What actually happened in that thread was that you were oddly convinced that I commented on there, because you did. This is something you do, not me. (Particularly since the comment had zero to do with anything you said). Afterwards you went crazy over that one, rather pointless comment. I blocked you because you kept PMing me (and filling up my inbox so others couldn't) after I told you to stop, and many of these were pointless taunts. Not attempts to talk things over, not related to the thread, but while it's against the rules for me to put them in public, they were just stupid provocations.
> 
> You've been highly reactive towards me personally for over a year now, but after you became highly obnoxious over the past month was when I became more active in addressing it. I understand that might not go over too well with you. Oh, and I honestly don't care that you admitted to having a crush on me or whatever, but I do care because you're going around posting/making threads about me and generally insulting me in the process. Well, being an obsessed stalker basically.


how many PMs did he even send?


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

carpe omnia said:


> how many PMs did he even send?


Two that I got after telling him to stop (and then blocking him so he couldn't send more), and intended ones prior to that but I only saw the email that my PerC inbox is full and this person tried to send me a PM. I don't know if it was a repeat of the same message or not. It feels like a lot more because of the contents being reposted in public, like what happened after I blocked him on Skype.


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

Sporadic Aura said:


> I'm not, I just didn't know how to respond to your last comment. It's not how I remember that interaction, and that interaction was so long ago it actually kinda makes my head hurt a bit trying to argue about it. I began writing out a few responses but I couldn't come up with anything, it just made me feel empty and tired.


yeah, it's just a little daunting to me how you can go from raving about our connection and whatever else (not even minutes* after you accused meta of playing off of my emotional insecurities), to treating me like i'm not even here. it literally just looks like you're toying with me at this point.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

Metalize said:


> Inaccurate as always. What actually happened in that thread was that you were oddly convinced that I commented on there, because you did. This is something you do, not me. (Particularly since the comment had zero to do with anything you said). Afterwards you went crazy over that one, rather pointless comment. I blocked you because you kept PMing me (and filling up my inbox so others couldn't) after I told you to stop, and many of these were pointless taunts. Not attempts to talk things over, not related to the thread, but while it's against the rules for me to put them in public, they were just stupid provocations.
> 
> You've been highly reactive towards me personally for over a year now, but after you became highly obnoxious over the past month was when I became more active in addressing it. I understand that might not go over too well with you. Oh, and I honestly don't care that you admitted to having a crush on me or whatever, but I do care because you're going around posting/making threads about me and generally insulting me in the process. Well, being an obsessed stalker basically.


You posted in that thread literally minutes after I did, while it was the first time you posted in a debate type topic in a long time. It's not odd that I would assume you posted in it to bother me.

Also, you blocked me directly after our argument in that thread. Then I sent you a long PM with some on point observations, and you decided to re-add me on Skype cause you were upset and wanted to get some last swings in.

Again I'll repeat that while I've instigated shit with you over the past month, you've instigated a bunch of shit with me too. Including lots of vents and rants about me (long rambling ones that are very exaggerated) and insults towards me on posts that have nothing to do with you (calling me a psychopath, insulting my voice, insulting my intelligence).


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

carpe omnia said:


> yeah, it's just a little daunting to me how you can go from raving about our connection and whatever else (not even minutes* after you accused meta of playing off of my emotional insecurities), to treating me like i'm not even here. it literally just looks like you're toying with me at this point.


That wasn't what I was trying to do, I'm literally worn out and fried at this point, I had no idea how to respond to that. I dunno, this seems so silly, I've spent this entire day arguing online. It was a beautiful day too. I feel silly. Not because of you or Meta but because of me. I wasn't trying to make you seem invisible though, just didn't know how to respond.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

Actually fuck it, I shouldn't be spending all day with negative arguments online. I'm taking a bike ride, hopefully it will clear my mind...


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

carpe omnia said:


> @AddictiveMuse and he's right back to ignoring me. after making large claims earlier about our genuine connection, liking me, caring about me, etc. he's back to pretending i don't exist.


I'm pretty sure this gif says more than I need to:


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

Sporadic Aura said:


> You posted in that thread literally minutes after I did, while it was the first time you posted in a debate type topic in a long time. It's not odd that I would assume you posted in it to bother me.
> 
> Also, you blocked me directly after our argument in that thread. Then I sent you a long PM with some on point observations, and you decided to re-add me on Skype cause you were upset and wanted to get some last swings in.
> 
> Again I'll repeat that while I've instigated shit with you over the past month, you've instigated a bunch of shit with me too. Including lots of vents and rants about me (long rambling ones that are very exaggerated) and insults towards me on posts that have nothing to do with you (calling me a psychopath, insulting my voice, insulting my intelligence).


I would list some of the "on-point" observations myself, but we're not allowed to do that. It wouldn't reflect well on you though because they were insulting large groups of people, as you did with the sexual orientation/pronouns (admittedly indirectly, as if that makes anything better). The vents were true, and they were not exaggerated, but you know the reason I did that was because there was no other way that I could see to reveal what how you were harassing me in private, where you thought no one else could see it. When my friends got involved, you turned on them as to why they're getting involved. So either way, it looks like you just don't want anyone talking about what you do/did.

You can't actually know whether I block or add you on Skype, as far as I know, because it doesn't say so on the particular client I use, when I tested it with a friend. So that part I'm completely confused what you're talking about.

As for the psychiatric diagnosis, I'm not the only person to even connect you with it, so...


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

@DudeBroNerd so, what have you decided?


----------



## DudeGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

just remember what iggy maybe said


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

DudeGuy said:


> just remember what iggy maybe said


you should join in on this bet. i bet you can't stick a straw all the way up your nose.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

AddictiveMuse said:


> Sailor Venus obviously. I really want to make a bet like this with a guy. I really wish I could see you all dressed up in your little sailor moon costume.
> 
> Can I mention people here and spread the love?
> @pancaketreehouse @Antipode @Big Daddy Kane @carpe omnia @Clyme @johnnyyukon @DudeGuy @Earthious @Gossip Goat @Grandmaster Yoda @Kore @Sporadic Aura


I think out of all of these, I've only heard of Maka XD


----------



## DudeGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

carpe omnia said:


> you should join in on this bet. i bet you can't stick a straw all the way up your nose.


:frustrating::dry:


----------



## Rafiki (Mar 11, 2012)

1. nothing uncool about lara croft

2. why don't you find some butch manly female character and dress up as him. i mean her


----------



## DudeBroNerd (Mar 17, 2016)

Well it's not for me to decide. After two days of no votes, the one with the highest votes is wh at I have to dress up as for as many days as there are votes... All this because I wanted to get her into a slutty anime girl outfit if I won... and honestly I didn't think I could lose this one.


----------



## DudeGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

DudeBroNerd said:


> All this because I wanted to get her into a slutty anime girl outfit if I won... and honestly I didn't think I could lose this one.


There's a life lesson here, and it happens to be my investment strategy. _Don't make bets you're not willing to lose ._


----------



## Mee2 (Jan 30, 2014)

Getting separation agreements and/or going into retirement mode won't help when the problem is you. And this latest strategy is rather transparent: by cutting Piano's ties to those who've picked up on your shitty behaviour, and try to hold you accountable for it, you create an environment where it's much easier to manipulate: there's no one around to challenge your lies. I doubt you're conscious of all this; I'd wager that the extent of your insight is limited to a vague feeling that life would be easier if people like Meta weren't around. I don't think it'll make much of a difference though. Clearly, Piano figures most of this shit out on her own anyway.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

Mee2 said:


> Getting separation agreements and/or going into retirement mode won't help when the problem is you. And this latest strategy is rather transparent: by cutting Piano's ties to those who've picked up on your shitty behaviour, and try to hold you accountable for it, you create an environment where it's much easier to manipulate: there's no one around to challenge your lies. I doubt you're conscious of all this; I'd wager that the extent of your insight is limited to a vague feeling that life would be easier if people like Meta weren't around. I don't think it'll make much of a difference though. Clearly, Piano figures most of this shit out on her own anyway.


I'd ask you please not to comment on a situation you don't know much about if you're going to say inaccurate things like this.

I don't care at all who piano interacts with and I've never tried to restrict her from interacting with anyone, including people who dislike me.

I've confessed very damning lies to her myself, way more than anyone else has or could reveal. So no, the reason I get frustrated is not because someone is "revealing my lies".


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

Forum fights






it's like 4 am and I can't sleep and this is just what was needed. I don't understand anything, though, it's like watching a late night foreign movie on SBS with the subtitles turned off.


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

Mee2 said:


> Getting separation agreements and/or going into retirement mode won't help when the problem is you. And this latest strategy is rather transparent: by cutting Piano's ties to those who've picked up on your shitty behaviour, and try to hold you accountable for it, you create an environment where it's much easier to manipulate: there's no one around to challenge your lies. I doubt you're conscious of all this; I'd wager that the extent of your insight is limited to a vague feeling that life would be easier if people like Meta weren't around. I don't think it'll make much of a difference though. Clearly, Piano figures most of this shit out on her own anyway.


at this point i wouldn't even put that past him


----------



## DudeGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

_I don't know what's going on here. Can this stop? It doesn't seem fun._


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

I'll dress up as one of these characters and post a pic as punishment for putting you guys through this shitty drama!


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

http://personalitycafe.com/spam-world/91738-last-person-post-thread-wins-19104.html#post26456153


----------



## Mee2 (Jan 30, 2014)

Sporadic Aura said:


> I'd ask you please not to comment on a situation you don't know much about if you're going to say inaccurate things like this.
> 
> I don't care at all who piano interacts with and I've never tried to restrict her from interacting with anyone, including people who dislike me.
> 
> I've confessed very damning lies to her myself, way more than anyone else has or could reveal. So no, the reason I get frustrated is not because someone is "revealing my lies".


Hate to break it to you, but I don't think there's anyone on this forum who doesn't know much about your relationship woes. Your personal life is everywhere. I come across it all the time and I'm barely even looking. Nice defence though: "I'm a saint behind closed doors, I swear!" How convenient! If those words have ever been spoken truthfully, I'd be very surprised. I don't believe you and neither should anyone else.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

Mee2 said:


> Hate to break it to you, but I don't think there's anyone on this forum who doesn't know much about your relationship woes. Your personal life is everywhere. I come across it all the time and I'm barely even looking. Nice defence though: "I'm a saint behind closed doors, I swear!" How convenient! If those words have ever been spoken truthfully, I'd be very surprised. I don't believe you and neither should anyone else.


I'm for sure not a saint, in any way, and I wasn't trying to imply I was. It's just wrong that I care about Piano interacting with people who dislike me or might say negative things about me.


----------



## SimplyRivers (Sep 5, 2015)

Please, please, please show us pictures once it's decided! This will be amazing!


----------



## Mee2 (Jan 30, 2014)

Sporadic Aura said:


> I'm for sure not a saint, in any way, and I wasn't trying to imply I was. It's just wrong that I care about Piano interacting with people who dislike me or might say negative things about me.


Of course you care. That's why you asked me to shut up before literally a few posts above this one, it's why you got pissed at me for saying that you had a crush on Meta, it's why you got pissed at Meta in this thread a few pages ago, it's why you're tempted to retire, it's why you keep saying you wish it were just the two of you (which is creepy in any context, by the way).


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

DudeGuy said:


> _I don't know what's going on here. Can this stop? It doesn't seem fun._


I'm on it kid. I'm 59% of the way into making them engage in the final confrontation.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

Mee2 said:


> Of course you care. That's why you asked me to shut up before literally a few posts above this one


I was asking you to stop talking about it, because what you were saying isn't correct, and it's a bit annoying for everyone to attack me claiming to know my motivations for everything.



> it's why you got pissed at me for saying that you had a crush on Meta


I didn't get pissed at you for saying that. It was true, I even was joking about it. The only time I got pissed is when you kept bringing it up over and over, with persistence, insisting that I had some massive crush.



> it's why you got pissed at Meta in this thread a few pages ago


I was more pissed that I thought she was latching onto an opportunity to take a swing at me and I felt ganged up and so my emotions got messy.



> it's why you're tempted to retire


I'm tempted to retire because this site is draining my energy, which is about me and not anyone else.



> it's why you keep saying you wish it were just the two of you (which is creepy in any context, by the way).


I said that once, and you're taking what I meant out of context.

I find it odd that you keep involving yourself in dramas that involve me, why? What do you get out of it, man?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Mee2 said:


> Of course you care. That's why you asked me to shut up before literally a few posts above this one, it's why you got pissed at me for saying that you had a crush on Meta, it's why you got pissed at Meta in this thread a few pages ago, it's why you're tempted to retire, it's why you keep saying you wish it were just the two of you (which is creepy in any context, by the way).


This won't win you any points with the people you are trying to defend. I've already talked them out of it.


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> This won't win you any points with the people you are trying to defend. I've already talked them out of it.


I've asked you nicely to please stay out of it.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Metalize said:


> I've asked you nicely to please stay out of it.


You are correct.
The more important thing is that you have betrayed me. Why?


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> You are correct.
> The more important thing is that you have betrayed me. Why?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Metalize said:


>


Answer my visitor message wolfenstein 3d


----------



## Mee2 (Jan 30, 2014)

"(which is creepy in any context, by the way)"
"you're taking what I meant out of context."

lol



Sporadic Aura said:


> I find it odd that you keep involving yourself in dramas that involve me, why? What do you get out of it, man?


Watching you flounder about is strangely satisfying. None of your responses made any sense, by the way.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

Mee2 said:


> "(which is creepy in any context, by the way)"
> "you're taking what I meant out of context."
> 
> lol
> ...


I meant that I never wanted it to be "just the two of us" in the way you're implying, at all. So you misinterpreted my comment.

I don't feel a sense of floundering. It is annoying though to have to defend myself against psychoanalysis just because someone is "strangely satisfied" by trying to bother me.


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

wtf happened in this thread?


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

stiletto said:


> wtf happened in this thread?


----------



## DudeBroNerd (Mar 17, 2016)

It's went up to 27?! Almost a month... and if it gets 30 votes my mom has volunteered to pay for the whole outfit and people can start suggesting extra "conditions" they think would be funny...


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

Bumping for the luls.


----------



## DudeBroNerd (Mar 17, 2016)

Please... I really need this thread to get buried...


----------



## Shade (Oct 11, 2013)

DudeBroNerd said:


> Please... I really need this thread to get buried...


Ask a mod to close it then. It has gone kinda off-topic anyway it seems

Btw, I gave you an extra vote for Sailor Venus. You're welcome :happy:


----------



## DudeBroNerd (Mar 17, 2016)

I'm not allowed to... per the agreement I have to keep the thread open until five days without votes or responses.


----------



## Mee2 (Jan 30, 2014)

Sporadic Aura said:


> I meant that I never wanted it to be "just the two of us" in the way you're implying, at all. So you misinterpreted my comment.


Lies. Well, either that or you don't even know how to read your own writing. 



Sporadic Aura said:


> I don't feel a sense of floundering. It is annoying though to have to defend myself against psychoanalysis just because someone is "strangely satisfied" by trying to bother me.


Honestly, your lack of insight is astounding. The reason people keep talking about this is because what you did was monstrously shitty and hurtful. You're manipulative and a liar, and your responses here just keep making it worse. For the most part you respond to accusations by trying to shut them down: it's none of our business, we don't know all the details, you've already apologised, Meta did some shitty stuff too etc. The general gist of the above quote is that your dramas are partially caused by me and my sadistic need to make your life difficult. No, you did this; all I'm doing is talking about it. 

When you're not trying to shut down conversations, you're making excuses: you were only joking, you were distressed at the time, you didn't mean it that way (see above, though there are better examples), it was only a reaction to something someone else did etc. As a side note, you're almost certainly exaggerating, but none of it matters anyway. Shitty behaviour is shitty behaviour and I've yet to see you take any responsibility for it, except in a rather devious way, as I will explain. 

On the rare occasion that you actually own up to something, it still doesn't mean anything because you portray yourself as the primary victim. What looks like taking responsibility is actually a furtive attempt to shut down conversations and garner sympathy. The subtext is that you've already suffered enough; people are angry at you so you've learned your lesson and we can safely leave you to deal with the rest yourself. Unfortunately your suffering is irrelevant to me. Genuine or not (let it be known that I have my doubts), suffering doesn't mean you've learned anything. And in this case I'd hazard that you actually haven't learned anything at all, except maybe that people are more perceptive than you realised. 

To reply to the above quote more directly, you're wrong about pretty much everything: you certainly aren't required to defend yourself, what I'm doing doesn't resemble psychoanalysis in the slightest, and while I do find these kinds of exchanges satisfying, it's got nothing to do with them bothering you. So nice job there.


----------



## Ardielley (Aug 4, 2013)

DudeBroNerd said:


> I'm not allowed to... per the agreement I have to keep the thread open until five days without votes or responses.


Were the terms of the bet that you'd be (Venus) for every single vote cast overall, or every single vote cast for her specifically? Because I think it'd make more sense (and be more fair to you) for it to be the latter instead of the former.


----------



## DudeBroNerd (Mar 17, 2016)

The terms were that I'd have to be whichever one won for as many days as votes were cast overall.


----------



## Ardielley (Aug 4, 2013)

I guess that was a bit of an ill-advised bet, then. You underestimated us! :tongue:


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

Mee2 said:


> Honestly, your lack of insight is astounding. The reason people keep talking about this is because what you did was monstrously shitty and hurtful.


Can you please clearly and directly state what I did that you think is so monstrously shitty and hurtful and why you perceive it that way?


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

Mee2 said:


> The general gist of the above quote is that your dramas are partially caused by me and my sadistic need to make your life difficult.


I asked you directly why you get involved with dramas that involve me but don't involve you, and your response was "watching you flounder about is strangely satisfying". So I was just going off of what you directly said yourself.


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm surprised at the number of votes for Dark Magician girl. Wouldn't expect her to be that popular compared to Asuna


----------



## Kore (Aug 10, 2012)

DudeBroNerd said:


> Ughhh at this point I'm pretty sure I'm going to be stuck as Sailor Venus, but please no more votes... I have to spend a day as Sailor Venus for each vote that comes in...



18 days and counting! Vote, people, vote!


----------



## DudeBroNerd (Mar 17, 2016)

No its total votes that count... we're up to 31.


----------



## Kore (Aug 10, 2012)

DudeBroNerd said:


> No its total votes that count... we're up to 31.


Omg I love this bet. :exterminate:


----------



## DudeBroNerd (Mar 17, 2016)

Kore said:


> Omg I love this bet. :exterminate:


I for the life of me didn't think this poll would be this popular...


----------



## Kore (Aug 10, 2012)

DudeBroNerd said:


> I for the life of me didn't think this poll would be this popular...


Lesson learned xD


----------



## DudeBroNerd (Mar 17, 2016)

Kore said:


> Lesson learned xD


For me the bigger lesson learned is that trying to get your friend into a slutty outfit is not worth a bet like this...


----------

